# Saw a B-52 flying today.



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I was driving today, windows up a/c on, and heard the unmistakable whine overhead. Put down the window, and there it was: big, loud, and beautiful as ever. The greatest airplane to ever fly, IMO.

During the cold war/Cuban missile crisis my dad was part of a B-52 Alert crew. I was born to the 24 hour whine of those big engines, running round the clock during the darkest hours. Add to that, our base in Altus OK was also ringed with nuclear ICBM silos at the time. We had to keep bags and food packed, ready for the women and children to try and evacuate if things started flying.

I'll never forget the day I came in the house and everyone was all worked up over something going on around the base. My brother broke the news, "they're taking the BUFFs". BUFF meaning Big Ugly Flying Fellow. (Well, not really Fellow. We were not supposed to repeat that stuff.) The B-52s were being moved to another base.

Everyone was so proud of those B-52s, especially little boys like me. I still get excited every time I see one anywhere.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

The mighty Buff! :smthumbup:


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Forest said:


> I was driving today, windows up a/c on, and heard the unmistakable whine overhead. *Put down the window, and there it was: big, loud, and beautiful as ever. *The greatest airplane to ever fly, IMO.
> 
> During the cold war/Cuban missile crisis my dad was part of a B-52 Alert crew. I was born to the 24 hour whine of those big engines, running round the clock during the darkest hours. Add to that, our base in Altus OK was also ringed with nuclear ICBM silos at the time. We had to keep bags and food packed, ready for the women and children to try and evacuate if things started flying.
> 
> ...


*And you didn't get any pictures for us??????*


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

My dad was in the Strategic Air Command and worked with B-52's for 10 years. They are great looking planes.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

samyeagar said:


> *And you didn't get any pictures for us??????*


That stuff never works for me. 

Wouldn't do it justice. Hearing it is half the fun.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Forest said:


> That stuff never works for me.
> 
> Wouldn't do it justice. Hearing it is half the fun.


No doubt the sound...For several years, I lived about 1/4 mile from the end of the main runway of an airport that was home to an Air National Guard F-16 wing, and so we would get to hear the roar and see the burners glowing, and every so often, they would bring other planes in for service and layovers...one of my favorites was the C5...and there was also three P51's hangered there that would fly every now and then...whoa baby!

As far as the pics go...I always love the personal pictures way better than the professional and stock ones...


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

Saw a SR-71 land in Okinawa a couple times. 

Now that bird is unmistakable


Had some of these bastards buzz my ships a few times:


----------



## Finding Nemo (Oct 30, 2012)

Sunburn said:


> Saw a SR-71 land in Okinawa a couple times.
> 
> Now that bird is unmistakable



The mighty* HABU*! I used to work customs on the air force base on Okinawa. I loved being up close and personal with so many of these magnificent flying beasts. I remember seeing the younger kids in my neighborhood ( I lived off base among the locals ) running out to see the planes every time one would rumble past.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

Had the opportunity, a few times, to watch the C-5, doing some touch n go's at Dover (Del) AFB.

Very impressive.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

So I guess I'm the only one who thinks the b2 bomber is the definition of sexy


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Sunburn said:


> Had some of these bastards buzz my ships a few times:


This is what you build when you wish you had the brains and brawn that goes into a B-52, but DON'T.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

B-52: tower we declaring an emergency and need to land immediately, we have an engine out

F-16: oh, yes, the harrowing 7 engine landing


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Unique Thread*



BradWesley said:


> Had the opportunity, a few times, to watch the C-5, doing some touch n go's at Dover (Del) AFB.
> 
> Very impressive.


I was in the pattern at Hanscom Field (MA) when a C-5 arrived, can you say "extend your downwind, wake turbulence".


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Unique Thread*



CharlieParker said:


> I was in the pattern at Hanscom Field (MA) when a C-5 arrived, can you say "extend your downwind, wake turbulence".


Wow, Hanscom Field, I lost a very close friend when his Gulfstream IV crashed on takeoff on May 31st


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear that.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

OP, your post brings back sweet memories. My dad and his crew (Strategic Air Command) in front of their beloved B-52... 

View attachment 26537


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> OP, your post brings back sweet memories. My dad and his crew (Strategic Air Command) in front of their beloved B-52...
> 
> View attachment 26537


Great pic. 

SAC. The golden age of bombardment!


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

When I was in Vietnam back in 67-68, I never saw or heard a B52...........................until they emptied their bomb racks and then you would see flashes in the dark sky followed by a real low thump, thump, thump and the ground shook but it was after they left and the next day you got a chance to see the kind of damage those things could do. 

You had to see it to believe it and if there was anything living when the bombs fell, God pity them because if by chance they survived, it would be something they would never forget. The place looked like the moon with the craters.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
The Bear is a remarkable piece of engineering. Very efficient cruise, props where the tips operate supersonic. A very interesting if Russian design. 



Forest said:


> This is what you build when you wish you had the brains and brawn that goes into a B-52, but DON'T.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

My Dad was also a B-52 pilot in the 60s, 70s, and early 80s. I wonder if he ever rubbed elbows with the other SAC fathers posting on this thread. It's very possible; it wasn't a huge community. How funny that fathers that flew together might randomly have children chit-chatting on an internet message board 30 years later.

Small world.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone remember or seen these?

Minimum Interval Takeoff - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Some good vids on Youtube, also.

I was so young, I don't remember exactly what was what, but I know periodically there would be "alerts". This would mean my dad slept at the crew quarters, and it seemed like things always happened about bed time. 

My oldest brothers called them "peel outs" or "peel offs" and complained because they couldn't get to sleep. I never had that problem, but can remember the screaming engines in the night, and the windows rattling. Soothing.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Convection said:


> My Dad was also a B-52 pilot in the 60s, 70s, and early 80s. I wonder if he ever rubbed elbows with the other SAC fathers posting on this thread. It's very possible; it wasn't a huge community. How funny that fathers that flew together might randomly have children chit-chatting on an internet message board 30 years later.
> 
> Small world.


That is a very cool thought Mr. Convection!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

xakulax said:


> So I guess I'm the only one who thinks the b2 bomber is the definition of sexy


Meh

THIS is sexy:










:smthumbup:


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Meh
> 
> THIS is sexy:
> 
> ...


OK, have seen that pic before. Always figured it for a photoshop. If not, what is it?

The Airbus Beluga was also interesting.


Airbus Beluga - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It probably is photoshopped lol, I don't see the aerodynamic advantage of 1 engine and 2 ckpits! Still sexy! Heh

Then again, it's not the first:

(White Knight II)








Scaled Composites White Knight Two - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

WTF? lol

But in terms of sexy, even though it's a fantasy aircraft; the Orca from C&C sure takes the cake:


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

After all this banter, I ended up downloading a Kindle book on the B-52 from Amazon. "Stratofortress" by Martin Bowman. Pretty good for a book about a plane. Lots of facts and figures. 

All the Cold War info about planes in the air round the clock, etc fits with what I heard growing up. Book reveals that during the Cuban Missile Crisis 66 B-52s were in the air, and all of SAC's 1500 "attack aircraft" were armed with nukes. One B-52 continuously circled the early warning radar site in Greenland to report if it were attacked.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Forest said:


> After all this banter, I ended up downloading a Kindle book on the B-52 from Amazon. "Stratofortress" by Martin Bowman. Pretty good for a book about a plane. Lots of facts and figures.
> 
> All the Cold War info about planes in the air round the clock, etc fits with what I heard growing up. Book reveals that during the Cuban Missile Crisis 66 B-52s were in the air, and all of SAC's 1500 "attack aircraft" were armed with nukes. One B-52 continuously circled the early warning radar site in Greenland to report if it were attacked.


Forest, that is fascinating info. Wow, I didn't know that.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

B-52s are among the oldest planes in active service. Some Buffs have been flying for over 50 years. 

50 years...


And as long as they are maintained and upgraded some of them are expected to reach 75 years old before they are even scheduled for decommissioning. There are plenty of replacement parts for them out at the Davis Monthan mothball yards in Tucson. God knows how long those bad boys will keep flying.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> B-52s are among the oldest planes in active service. Some Buffs have been flying for over 50 years.
> 
> 50 years...
> 
> ...


Bandit, I live in Phoenix and when my Dad came to visit two years ago, we took him to the airplane grave yard down in Tucson. It was amazing, and the Pima Air Museum was incredible too...just across the street. They also had several B-52's there (at Pima)in different paint schemes. They are HUGE planes and look so ominous and powerful. I love them!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

My dad's cousin flew those missions in the air all the time on B52's and for a while, B58's. Before early warning radar, the fear was that the planes would get blown up on the ground, and by keeping them in the air they'd be safe. They'd fly 20 hours straight, be on the ground for a few hours for service and fly another mission with the alternate crew. He spent several years cutting holes in the sky over the North pole.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Forest said:


> I was driving today, windows up a/c on, and heard the unmistakable whine overhead. Put down the window, and there it was: big, loud, and beautiful as ever. The greatest airplane to ever fly, IMO.
> 
> During the cold war/Cuban missile crisis my dad was part of a B-52 Alert crew. I was born to the 24 hour whine of those big engines, running round the clock during the darkest hours. Add to that, our base in Altus OK was also ringed with nuclear ICBM silos at the time. We had to keep bags and food packed, ready for the women and children to try and evacuate if things started flying.
> 
> ...


Well. come and hang out with me... Barksdale AFB is about 5 miles form my house. There are B-52's in the pattern just about every day!

I used to live in Bossier City. The landing pattern was right behind my house. I got up close with B-52 ALL the time.


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

I live 6 miles SE of Tinker in OKC. I get to see lots of stuff flying, B52's, B1's, E3's etc.:smthumbup:


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> The Bear is a remarkable piece of engineering. Very efficient cruise, props where the tips operate supersonic. A very interesting if Russian design.


The Russians stole everything they have from us but still could not execute as well......I flew the navy/marine carrier version of the B-52........anyone know what that might be? Luv the BUFF........deserves respect of the highest order.........


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> The Bear is a remarkable piece of engineering. Very efficient cruise, props where the tips operate supersonic. A very interesting if Russian design.


Have you ever had the chance to get up close and examine a Russian Bear bomber?

I have. The fit and finish is embarrassingly bad..


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

You guys sound so stereotypically American in this thread lol


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

Betrayedone said:


> ..I flew the navy/marine carrier version of the B-52........


A-6?


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> You guys sound so stereotypically American in this thread lol


I'm intrigued.

How so?


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Sunburn said:


> A-6?


ding ding ding ding..........we have a winner! I was a marine A6 pilot......Good guess Sunburn


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

Betrayedone said:


> ding ding ding ding..........we have a winner! I was a marine A6 pilot......Good guess Sunburn


First ship was an FFG, we had a junior CO so spent a lot of time as plane guard behind CV-64 in the early 80's. Always felt sorry for the forward lookouts, they sucked up a lot of jet fumes.

Did a few exercises with electric 6's from CV-41. Was always fun to talk with the EWO's in the green.

Miss it every damn day.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Sunburn said:


> First ship was an FFG, we had a junior CO so spent a lot of time as plane guard behind CV-64 in the early 80's. Always felt sorry for the forward lookouts, they sucked up a lot of jet fumes.
> 
> Did a few exercises with electric 6's from CV-41. Was always fun to talk with the EWO's in the green.
> 
> Miss it every damn day.


Just took the tour of the Midway in San Diego a few months ago.......It was a blast. Everything I ever flew is now in a museum or is a coral reef now!


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> You guys sound so stereotypically American in this thread lol



I think its because some of us that had at least a connection to the "greatest generation" of Americans realize that what occurred here from WWII-the moon landings is an unparalleled example of strength, ingenuity, intelligence and outright toughness. 

Perfection? Of course not. Today, so much emphasis is placed on hindsighted criticism and fault finding that the achievements generated in the US in those times are sometimes marginalized.

For the record, I'll line right up and express my dismay at the attitudes, manners, and sloth of some modern Americans.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I am very proud of being born on a SAC Airforce Base while my Dad proudly served with these magnificent planes. These men and women truly were the greatest generation...something to be admired in today's world for sure. Just my two cents.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm descended from commies so


----------



## Thinkitthrough (Sep 5, 2012)

I was up at CFB Borden and a B52 had a problem and landed. Borden still had air force there and could help fix the problem. Later that day we got to watch the BUFF takeoff. Those long wings really did flap on take-off!


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

l'm not really into planes but l am often just in awe at some of them. The design , or how the fk they even get of the ground.
B52s are one of them , l'd just love to see up close , incredible plane .
Could just imagine how it must feel seeing one fly over you.


----------



## HuggyBear (Aug 4, 2012)

B-52 sexy???

...About as sexy as the grate on the floor of a meat processing plant or an execution chamber bed.

An SR-71, I can understand that being considered "sexy", but not something so connected with so much senseless killing.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Mmmm sexy


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

HuggyBear said:


> An SR-71, I can understand that being considered "sexy", but not something so connected with so much senseless killing.


If you were a 19 year old draftee pinned down on a base being shelled night and day, you might not consider the killing connected to a B-52 so senseless.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> You guys sound so stereotypically American in this thread lol


Of course...

Because, well....we're just better. That's all.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Mmmm sexy


That is a sexy airplane!!!!!!!


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Never got to see any planes up close, always wanted to. My father is a career military man. He's airborn so he's jumped out of everything. I did see a sqad of apache choppers once, think it was 6 or 8 of them. Truly an awesome sight, and very scary looking. They were just above the treeline when they came over. Looked like huge wasps or something, and all them bombs, missles and guns. My old man told me the roughest thing to fly in was a C130. Said it would beat you to death. Lol, he told me the engineers looked at the blueprints before construction and said it wouldnt fly. C130 might not be the right plane, not sure.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Lordhavok said:


> My old man told me the roughest thing to fly in was a C130. Said it would beat you to death. Lol.


He was right. Imagine taking a jeep over a rutted dirt road, where you are bouncing up and down in the seat. Now imagine doing it for 3+ hours, the whole time your body is vibrating from the engines (C130s are props, not jets) and terminating the flight by a hard landing on a gravel landing strip.

Those old planes were built for durability, not comfort of the cargo.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

The most interesting plane I've ever seen down here was a Russian built military cargo plane , the Antonov.

That plane was HUGE!

We live close to the main airport and I'm accustomed to hearing the jet engines roar at take off and landing.

But when I heard_ that _engine roar, the air vibrated and I had to go outside just to have a look. Took my binoculars and I was flabbergasted.

It's a wonder that thing could actually leave the ground.


One of my favorite episodes on History Channel is " _Dogfights._." seeing the maneuvers.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Mmmm sexy


Ok yes that would be the most sexy Jet.

I know which window seat I want


----------

